
China Is the Reason U.S. Needs the TPP Trade Pact - jseliger
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-06-17/china-s-the-reason-u-s-needs-trade-pact-ib142uqa
======
bediger4000
_The TPP aims to reduce some of China’s geopolitical resurgence by damping
down the extent of China’s regional trade dominance._

Really? And how does the author of this piece of journalism, know this? The
text of the agreement has remained pretty securely under wraps. The two parts
that are leaked, Investor-State Dispute System, and the "Intellectual
Property" section, have exactly nothing to do with reducing any geopolitical
resurgence. Since China isn't part of them, putting "IP" restrictions on the
TPP members can't possible do anything to China's ignoring "IP" conventions.

I think this is a complete rubbish article, just like the Sunday Time's
attempted smear of Snowden. Government PR at best, perverted corporate PR at
worst.

